# ivf again



## baznlee (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi
I'm now undergoin a second cycle of ivf egg share ( the first in 2006 resulting in our son) wondered if there was anybody else going through the same thing as, although it is the second time all the same worries and concerns have reappeared. 
thanks
baznlee


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Baznlee

We are hopefully starting our next IVF cycle at the end of next month - depending on when AF appears !  We are not egg sharing as sadly I am too old, but our first cycle resulted in our daughter, and I am excited but scared and worried about this next cycle.  Think it is harder as I know I can get pregnant from IVF.

Good luck for your next cycle hun

xxxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi there

There is a board called 'Hoping for another Miracle' and there is an active chat thread where everyone is trying for siblings for their little ones  Here's the link to it:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=153154.135

I am going to move your post over there as I feel you will get a better response.

Good luck for the coming weeks and beyond  

Rachel x


----------

